# whats wrong with my fish?



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

First all water parameters are spot on. He's in a 5.5 gallon heated and filtered tank by himself tank temp 80. Highest heater will go. Okay well he had a ornament skull in his tank that he rarely ever came out of. He just sat at the bottom in it. He comes out for food in morning only. I took out skull and put a set of barrels which are smaller in there in hopes of getting him to be a little more active. Now je just sits on the side of his Betta log. Not even in it on the fake stump part on the side. What can be wrong I'm worried. No sighns of ick or fin rot. Tank has aquarium salt and stress coat in it. His colors are bright too. I've had him for a week on Saturday. He seems young he's a halfmoon not even a inch big yet. What should I do


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

That is a mystery, but he is still pretty new. What is your pH? I had bettas that would all do well for a while, then get sick because my pH was too high, or it could have been because the water was too soft.

Assuming you have no ammonia, no nitrite, and your nitrates are low, how is your pH and do you have hard or soft water?


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ph is 7.2 and I don't remember my hardness


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

I got my water tested at the aquarium store near me and they said everything was perfect. They use liquid test


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

That really is a mystery then. I hope he feels better soon. The only thing I can think to do is dial down his temp by a degree or two, but really that should be fine.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

How did you acclimate him to the tank? it might not be a matter of your water quality being "good" or "bad" but that it's different than he was was raised in. Proper acclimation can bypass issues caused by that


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just because they say its good doesnt tell you the exact numbers.

Do you have plants in with him?whats his filter like?He is still pretty new to the tank and some take a while to come out of their shell so to speak.

Also as Summer said,the acclimation of him is important.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

I would turn that heater down a little.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya I turned it down and hes so much better. He just eont eat pellets for the life of him even Omg they are soggy. I tried everything. He only eats mysis. Should i try flakes?


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya he's better now and they told me the numbers and I even looked and they were spot on. He didn't like the temp too high. He only likes it between 74&78. And now he's eatting flakes with no problem


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ranger said:


> I would turn that heater down a little.





frazier718 said:


> Ya he's better now and they told me the numbers and I even looked and they were spot on. He didn't like the temp too high. He only likes it between 74&78. And now he's eatting flakes with no problem


Ranger betta fish actually prefer higher temperatures in the range of 82-86

You should raise the temperature to at least 82. Even in the few months I have been here I know that bettas like temperatures in the range of 82 - 86. This is just from going over basic information online and listening to our local betta expert bev (majerha1).

Slowly raise your temperature 1 - 2 degrees every day until it reaches at least 82 degrees. We have gone over this in plenty of other threads with you. The only reason he like it between 74 - 78 is because that is what he is used to. If you slowly raise the temperature he will not notice the difference. I have a feeling you just raised the temp too quickly and he had trouble adjusting.

Also knowing the actual numbers is more helpful than just saying you looked at them. At least give us numbers for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

Never kept a betta myself I just thought the first temp looked a bit high, you could raise it and see how he feels but if he seems happy where it is why bother.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Never kept a betta myself I just thought the first temp looked a bit high, you could raise it and see how he feels but if he seems happy where it is why bother.


Because they can be more prone to disease and illness when kept at improper temperatures, which seems to be the current case.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

When I slowly raised it to 83 he hated it and sat in a corner. When I put it to 78 he became very active and started eating again


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know what your definition of slowly is. Was it over the course of one to two hours or was it over the course of at least (going at 1 degree per hour) 10 hours. If it wasn't the latter you raised it to quickly. Not only that, but if you want to be super cautious (and I would) you only raise 1 - 2 degrees per day. After reading your posts it seems as if you just set the temp to 83 and said ok he will be good. I don't know your methods, but based on how quickly you respond and/or not really doing any updates (i.e. I raised the temp from 78 - 80 yesterday, planning to raise to 82 today). I have no idea what your method is.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

I raised it over a week.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

When I talked about raising it too fast was because my heater that I set for 76 when tank was at 74 raised my tank temp to 82 in the course of 8 hrs then I returned the heater and got a new one.


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

Be very careful raising or lowering temp- as you already know it will affect metabolism and activity. Try to adjust temp slowly a degree every 2-3 days to allow him to adjust. I was reluctant to raise temp on my male betta, he is actually more active and healthy at around 82 degrees F. What type of filter do you have? Bettas do not like fast moving water or strong currents. Broad leaf plants give them places to stop and lounge on. You can also purchase betta hammocks, they are large silk leaves that have a suction cup end, bettas like to rest on them. Feed bettas a variety of food. Attisons betta pellets are very good, use frozen brine/bloodworms more as a treat every week or so. It is also good to give them veg now and then. Take a frozen pea, microwave for 20 seconds, remove outer skin and cut into quarters give a quarter to the betta and remove what he does not eat from tank. Try the same with spinach. I'm not a fan of using aquarium salt, I use only for medicinal purposes. Majerah1 (Bev) on this forum is the best source for betta info, she has helped me tons. Hope these things help.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I still say that at least 82 degrees is good for him, whether you decide to set it there or not is ultimately your choice.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

The water movement is a big issue for bettas. I usually get a piece of aquarium filter sponge, the ones with the big holes, then cut it in half so it is skinny, and strap it to the outflow of my filter with a rubber band. It cuts down the current and made my betta much happier.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

I did that with the water bottle there's virtually no current


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

It's probably the temperature fluxes messing with him then. Was he in one of those tiny cups in the store? If so, his water was probably not more than 72. Now he's suddenly in much warmer water. I'd be lethargic too. I say keep the temp where he seems to be most active for now, and sloooowwwwly raise it a degree every week or so until it is where you want it and where he seems the healthiest.

Make sure his flakes have fish meal as the primary ingredient. BTW


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with Cheesie, he's probably just used to the lower 70 temp from the store, try raising 1 degree over 1 week, if he still doesnt like it than leave him where he is happy, Get yourself the API Master test kit to keep track of water yourself, My betta doesnt like his water to warm either and is most active at 80 so thats where I keep him.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

frazier718 said:


> Ya he's better now and they told me the numbers and I even looked and they were spot on. He didn't like the temp too high. He only likes it between 74&78. And now he's eatting flakes with no problem


FIRST OF ALL, I WANT TO MAKE IT PERFICTLY CLEAR I AM NO EXPERT ON BETTAS! I rescued 3 and lost 1. Almost lost the 1st. But after a week of extra care, he came around. A few weeks later I saw 2 females at .99 ea. that needed a home soon. Only 1 survived. Point is, male is in 20G, hex female is in 5Gal? hex. And temp is 80-85 degrees. Male has 4 male guppy tank buddies and has never nipped a fin. Female has 2 male guppy, and 1 ghost shrimp tank buddy, and all are very happy and healthy!


----------

